# kooks LT headers & custom 3 inch exhaust



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

Do you think 3 inch pipe is to big all the way back. I thought so but the guys are telling me its perfect what do u think?? It goes Kooks LT's to x-pipe to dumps.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Really doesnt matter if there are no muffs.


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

sorry it has muffs..... x-pipe then muff with dumps


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

3" all the way back shouldn't be an issue. The Stainless works cat back is 3" all the way to the tips.


----------

